# Finals Prep Meet. Oct 11th. Decatur, AL.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*What:*
Pre-Finals tweak & tune session.


*Where/When:*
My house (Decatur, AL; PM for directions)
October 11th. Weekend before Finals.


*Info:*
This isn't really intended to be a GTG as much as it is an effort at getting everyone's installs and/or tunes ready for Finals. So, if you want to come tune, get help with your tune, or help others tune then you're invited. All the usual stuff will be available to you to use such as tools, dog companionship, RTA and fun times. 

Food wise, I figure we can just run up the road and grab some dinner or I'll order up some pizzas if that's easier. Bring some cash to toss in to the pizza fund. 


I won't be getting on here much for a while so to keep up with any news check this link from time to time.



- Erin


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in. I'm changing out a few things and will need some input before Finals.


----------

